# Help……I’ve got crabs! (pics)



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Pink crabs to be exact.

A truly remarkable gift for me today from a friend, the attached note said "Don't wear to the Waffle House unless you're looking to fight".


































Anyone ever familiar with https://www.castawayclothing.com/ ?

Now repeat after me, "You're damn right! Bad ain't it?"

Allen


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Awesome, Allen...I'm speechless. Such a great look.

What's funny is I _just_ looked at a pair of shorts like that, same company and design, but in a pale green color. I may have to reconsider getting the trousers instead. :icon_smile:


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

absolutely love them!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

By the way, Allen...a little blue ointment will take care of those crabs (_somebody_ had to say it).


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks great Allen!

Man, I wish I could wear an outfit like that to work. I don't think my clients want their financial advisor showing up wearing crab pants though. Hmmm, maybe I could manage to pull it off at a company meeting or conference.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Those are some of the better GTH trousers I have ever seen. Very snappy and a definite conversation starter..............esp. in eastern TN!

One thing I noticed is you prefer a full break and I wear mine much shorter..ie just a touch or very very slight break at most. I do think younger guys are wearing more break these days..............I'm just "old school" or as my ex said,,,,,,,,"Damn you and your high-waters". (course I would get the next pair another 1/2" shorter! that's how to make a marriage work darnit!)

Joe

ps........good ol' Kwell cream still works great---but that stupid little fine tooth comb that comes in the box is worthless & painful! (toss the comb.)


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

Simply awesome pair of pants!!! I love 'em!!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks guys! Appreciate the thumbs up.

Kent, 
Where did you see the shorts? I understand this is a….. new(er) company?

Lax, 
There must be somewhere you could sport pink crabs.

Joe,
Whenever I’m fitted for trousers, I must be pulling them up too high in fear of ending up with high waters, which results in too much break. I’m always fearful of ending up with high waters.

Tuck, 
You know who you could call for a pair just like it.



Allen


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> Where did you see the shorts? I understand this is a&#8230;.. new(er) company?


Here:

Same place that carries the Pennsylvania Khakis.

They're not shown on their web site...like most of their stuff.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Allen said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate the thumbs up.
> 
> Kent,
> Where did you see the shorts? I understand this is a&#8230;.. new(er) company?
> ...


Allen, 
As long as you like the amount of break that's all that matters! I make sure I always put them in exactly the right place on my waist that I will be wearing them.
Another thing I learned ("along the way") is NOT to look down when they are marking them with the chalk. Of course, as you can imagine, when you lean over to glance down it affects the length of the trousers.........tricky.....ya have to kind of glance in the mirror and only move your eyes! if you are as picky as I am..........and I don't think you are............

All the best, 
Joe
ps.............those trousers would look really nice with a white OCBD, sleeves rolled up.......nice and casual....(in my opinion.........Alden 986 too.)...(as well as what you wore with them in the pic.)


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I love 'em!

Brian


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Off topic.....sorry*

Allen, 
I just had to mention (since I am pretty sure you said you are a surgeon) I used to sell for Codman. (long time ago)
Talk about a challenge........that was high end stuff. Tuff sell getting our stuff on your trays.

See ya, 
Joe


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's a sample of the shorts I was looking at, as seen on Murray's site:


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

Shocking! Absolutely shocking!  

These are the first photos I've ever seen of a Sartorially Transmitted Disease (STD). :icon_smile_wink: 

____________________________


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Full Canvas said:


> Shocking! Absolutely shocking!
> 
> These are the first photos I've ever seen of a Sartorially Transmitted Disease (STD). :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> ____________________________


Hope you don't mind if I use that.
Did you make that up? Excellent!

Allen


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Here and I thought those were just TN chiggers :devil: - LOL what do I know eh? 
You know if anyone else had posted this....man, you are the best.
Cheers


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

Allen said:


> Hope you don't mind if I use that.
> Did you make that up? Excellent!
> 
> Allen


Please, use it with my compliments.

Yes. It was too obvious from your photos.

___________________________________________


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> Here and I thought those were just TN chiggers :devil: - LOL what do I know eh?
> You know if anyone else had posted this....man, you are the best.
> Cheers


LOL!

That's even better. I think I'll use that as well.

Still smilin',
Allen


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Allen said:


> ...Whenever I'm fitted for trousers, I must be pulling them up too high in fear of ending up with high waters, which results in too much break. I'm always fearful of ending up with high waters.


It's not just you. I believe that all seamstresses and tailors are in cahoots with each other and deliberately hem pants longer than you want (yes, a conspiracy). No matter how much air I expend explaining to them that I want the pants just touching the shoes, and the left leg just a touch shorter, they smile and just hem them up the way they want. How else to explain how they pin them at the right length and then I get them back with both legs the same length and too long? I certainly don't pull them up extra high in the fitting. And I hate getting the "but if they are too short then your socks will show when walking".

This sounds like a crazy rant, but it's really driving me nuts since pants with a heavy cuff can't realistically be hemmed up a further 1/2 inch to satisfy me. Next time I get new pants I think I'll deliberately pull them down low and then see what happens; I bet they come out just right when I wear them at my normal waist position.

I gotta learn to do this stuff myself so it's right; if *familyman* can learn to do it, so can I. Maybe a run through the dryer will do the trick, but then the waist might shrink too.

End crazy rant.


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

Allen said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate the thumbs up.
> 
> Tuck,
> You know who you could call for a pair just like it.
> ...


I am going to have to start being a little more "thrifty" in my purchases with the new job (less pay)!! Otherwise, I would have been on the phone with him immediately. I really must say that they look fantastic!

wishin I had crabs,
Tuck


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife loved the pants Allen, so that's good enough for me. I have a pair of nantucket reds, sea green RLs and light blue LE oxford cloth pants, so I am not afraid to wear a little color. Did you order yours online? It appears their website is not finished.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Joe / JP Morgan 32,
My dad and I had a difference of opinion while I getting fitted for suit pants: when the tailor asked me if I wanted a break, my dad answered "No!". We had a spirited (especially as he wasn't buying) exchange which concluded with his reply to my pointing out that he had a substantial break on his trousers: " That's only because I've shrunk an inch and a half since I bought this suit!!".
So your wife can rest assured- when you are 80 all those high water pants you have now may fit just like the full breaks that the kids are sporting now a days.


----------



## Thornhill (May 14, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> It's not just you. I believe that all seamstresses and tailors are in cahoots with each other and deliberately hem pants longer than you want (yes, a conspiracy). No matter how much air I expend explaining to them that I want the pants just touching the shoes, and the left leg just a touch shorter, they smile and just hem them up the way they want. How else to explain how they pin them at the right length and then I get them back with both legs the same length and too long? I certainly don't pull them up extra high in the fitting. And I hate getting the "but if they are too short then your socks will show when walking".
> 
> This sounds like a crazy rant, but it's really driving me nuts since pants with a heavy cuff can't realistically be hemmed up a further 1/2 inch to satisfy me. Next time I get new pants I think I'll deliberately pull them down low and then see what happens; I bet they come out just right when I wear them at my normal waist position.
> 
> ...


When I've been fitted for a pair of Bills (poplin, twills, and cords) at the usual haunt, after requesting a slight break, it has been suggested to me that a full break is preferable since the pants will shrink a bit in the dryer. It's happened more than twice over the past eighteen months, same fitter and same tailor. I have politely declined and will do so in the future. That's one possible explanation, anyway.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Thornhill said:


> When I've been fitted for a pair of Bills (poplin, twills, and cords) at the usual haunt, after requesting a slight break, it has been suggested to me that a full break is preferable since the pants will shrink a bit in the dryer. It's happened more than twice over the past eighteen months, same fitter and same tailor. I have politely declined and will do so in the future. That's one possible explanation, anyway.


I never trust the tailor's estimation on shrinkage. I wash and dry them twice on the hottest settings before I take them back for cuffs. It has worked well for me that way.

Joe


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

Allen, love the crabs. Just got a pair of navy pants very similar to yours, but with green sperm whales. I dare anyone to touch that one.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't wait up for the shrimp boats honey, 'cause I'm coming home with the crabs!


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*The Sperm Count*



LPinFla said:


> Allen, love the crabs. Just got a pair of navy pants very similar to yours, but with green sperm whales. I dare anyone to touch that one.


What are you spouting off about this time?

Sperm Wales?!? *Wide* wales silly! I told you to go buy yourself some "Wide Wales". You know, as in Corduroys. I thought you would look good in corduroy trousers.

Oh well, I guess you can't take them back. Just make sure the investigators don't take any DNA samples from your pants. You never know where those things have been.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Allen;

Great look on the pants but, suggest you not wear them to work...wouldn't want your patients talking about having appointments to go see the "crabby" doc!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Love the pants. As a Marylander, crab pants and other crab logos are near and dear to my heart.

As to castaway clothing, I just saw their stuff over the weekend at one of the better clothiers at the beach I was at. It looks like nice stuff. The saleslady said that they would be coming out with corduroy pants for the fall.


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

Dpihl, what are you blubbering about? I didn't appreciate the "dope" comment. Sorry I invited the dare.


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

Very nice, Allen!


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Sorry*



LPinFla said:


> Dpihl, what are you blubbering about? I didn't appreciate the "dope" comment. Sorry I invited the dare.


Now I really _am_ blubbering. I had no intention whatsoever of saying something hurtful or demeaning. Please forgive my indiscretion. :crazy:

BTW: Our local weather man has a white blazer he wears on days when he is confident there will be snow. By inference, I think I know what days Allen is feeling sort of crabby, and needs to be given some personal space.

But what am I to infer by the wearing of spouting sperm whales????


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

dpihl said:


> But what am I to infer by the wearing of spouting sperm whales?


Don't worry David, you and I appear to share the same twisted sense of humor...your post cracked me up. :icon_smile_big:

Somebody in Florida, however, needs to unclench a little bit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

KentW said:


> Don't worry David, you and I appear to share the same twisted sense of humor...your post cracked me up. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Somebody in Florida, however, needs to unclench a little bit.


KentW, Dphil and others; keep up the humorous comments/observations...we all need to laugh a bit more!


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

Somebody in Florida happens to have an excellent sense of humor, and they laugh when and if they find something is funny. If you'd read previous posts of said Floridian you see that there is definitely humor in the Sunshine State.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Spew*



LPinFla said:


> Somebody in Florida happens to have an excellent sense of humor, and they laugh when and if they find something is funny. If you'd read previous posts of said Floridian you see that there is definitely humor in the Sunshine State.


For what it's worth, I was wearing a spouting whale motif on my own wrist while I typed the offending message. My watchband hasn't been changed in days, and I sorta like this old watch band. It's royal blue grossgrain with a jacquard woven motif ribbon attached (via topstitching and some grommets).


----------



## morse (Dec 26, 2005)

nice belt....i have it too, from j.crew. best $10 i ever spent


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Bump.

It's summer, and I thought A. Squire's crab pants needed to make an encore appearance. 

That, and I just bought a pair of khaki shorts with red lobsters on them at J. Crew (deeply discounted, of course). Ah, summer.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

What kind of penny loafers are those? They look very nice.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Next stop - Waffle House.
"C'mon, punk. Make my breakfast."


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

A little pricey, but they _are_ great.


----------



## Custos (Nov 5, 2007)

*Material Question*

Apologies for bumping a two year old thread, but as I started preparing for spring/summer 08, I found Squire's pics here and fell in love with the trousers. Can anybody tell if the ones pictured are Castaway's Harbor Pants or their popplin trousers? Castaway doesn't carry navy/pink crabs in popplin (anymore?), so by process of elimination I would think these are the Harbor Pants. But they look too smooth to be the cotton canvas Castaway uses for their Harbor line. Could the ones in Squire's pics be from a line of navy/pink crab popplins that they don't carry anymore? Thoughts?


----------



## Custos (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks to the quick-on-the-draw folks at Castaway, I now have the answer. Andrew with Castaway was kind enough to email letting me know that the trousers pictured are the cotton canvas harbor pants. Kudos to Castaway for premium customer service and finding a way to make cotton canvas look so smooth and crisp. My order will be in by the end of the day.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

You need to do something about that belt.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Custos said:


> Thanks to the quick-on-the-draw folks at Castaway,...


Castaway, that's right. Hope they bring you as much joy as mine have brought me--careful where you buy gas.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Orsini said:


> You need to do something about that belt.


I have, friend, don't fret. Bad decision.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> I have, friend, don't fret. Bad decision.


What's wrong with the D-ring belt, aside from being too long?


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

So I showed the first picture to my wife, hoping she would squeal with delight and tell me that I have to have them (it's about the only thing that will push me over the edge to purchase new clothing on our tight budget. But because she went to Ole Miss and hated the Greek culture she has developed an abomination for embroidered pants. 

In spite of my wife's disgust I love the look.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

What's wrong with the belt?


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Out of curiosity Squire, did your trousers run true to waist size? I have a couple of pairs of their embroidered shorts, and had to have them exchanged because the waist on both was far too tight.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> What's wrong with the belt?


I didn't have a big problem with it, but I certainly feel as if there are better options. I certainly wouldn't have called Squire out on it... Maybe a pink surcingle though?

Other thoughts anyone?


----------



## Custos (Nov 5, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> Castaway, that's right. Hope they bring you as much joy as mine have brought me--careful where you buy gas.


Ha! You're right. Thanks for the warning. I remember flying into Arkansas (my beloved home state) last year while wearing some of Murray's reds. Well, I don't know why I didn't think this might be a possibility, but I ended up at a Walmart in Tuckerman, Arkansas at 11pm...in reds. Nobody gave me trouble (we Arkansans are a decent, humble folk of course), but I remember the sidelong glances and the "what the hell was that guy thinking" looks. Still makes me smile.


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I didn't have a big problem with it, but I certainly feel as if there are better options. I certainly wouldn't have called Squire out on it... Maybe a pink surcingle though?
> 
> Other thoughts anyone?


Something subtle is required, IMO, like a braided leather belt, given the GTH bow tie, crab pants, and darted seersucker coat.


----------



## Custos (Nov 5, 2007)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I didn't have a big problem with it, but I certainly feel as if there are better options. I certainly wouldn't have called Squire out on it... Maybe a pink surcingle though?
> 
> Other thoughts anyone?


So I planned to write this post agreeing about the green being a sub-optimal choice. But after looking at the pic again, I'm not sure I do. It's kind of fun IMO. Since the bow and the crabs are pink, a pink belt might seem too matchy. Navy and yellow are both automatically out. I have an aversion to most white belts. A red/navy combination might work, but red is close enough to all that pink and there's already so much blue that there could be a problem IMO. That leaves me to think that the green could be best. Regardless of color, I definitely think d-ring is the way to go--with seersucker and (arguably) gth trousers surcingles just don't look devil-may-care enough for me.

Squire, you said you've thought better of the green now. What solution did you come up with?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Custos said:


> I ended up at a Walmart in Tuckerman, Arkansas at 11pm...in reds.


Pretty gutsy. I'd have worn jeans, or at least khakis. I can only assume you went in accompanied by a trad posse.


----------

